# Our First Outback Trip Notes...



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, just got back in time to watch some football and wanted tho throw out some quick notes about out first trip on the OB 23RS.

Our first trip was GREAT...wow what a difference from Tent and POP-UP Camping. Trip was short, Just the weekend and about 1.5 hours south to Key Largo. (Live in Miami). Water was great and we saw plenty of fish snorkeling.

Just a few questions of issues I have had, may be some of you can chime in.
1.) After connecting power to 30AMP, breaker kept going out when to many things turned on. Is this normal?
2.) If connected to city water, I don't need to run water pump correct?
3.) Do I need to turn on Water HEater on LP and Electric?
4.) How many Aqua Chem toilet drop ins should I use per trip?
5.) What happens when that emergeny connects from hitch to trailer is disconnected?
6.) Charcoal or Gas? What is your preferrence...we went charcoal this weekend cause I couldn't find a portbale gas grill in time and wow, I forgot how much better charcoal BBQ taste.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Well, just got back in time to watch some football and wanted tho throw out some quick notes about out first trip on the OB 23RS.
> 
> Our first trip was GREAT...wow what a difference from Tent and POP-UP Camping. Trip was short, Just the weekend and about 1.5 hours south to Key Largo. (Live in Miami). Water was great and we saw plenty of fish snorkeling.
> 
> ...


1. yes
2. no
3.either or, both if you prefer for faster recovery
4. one, unless you empty the tank
5. the brakes lock up
6. charcoal, you can't beat the flavor

I assume that you were asking what I answered for #5. As for the electric, you can turn off the water heater, and sometimes the AC if you are using a high amp item such as a hair dryer, or a toaster. Paul


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

1 yes you can overload the electical system by useing more elecric than the breakers can handle. 2 yes the pump is for the fresh water tank. 3 no but most find that it helps heat the water up faster for showers. 4 I use 1 with 2 gallons of water before we leave to go camping that help mix it up in the tank. 5 the trailer breaks are supposed to activate. 6 I use LP, it heat up faster and cools down faster and is cleaner to use but it doesn't have that charcoal taste and the TT has plenty of LP. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you had a great maiden voyage!

1. We only popped breakers once...we were using the a/c, microwave, and water heater at the same time. Strange thing was that it didn't happen earlier in the day when the same stuff was running...maybe the water heater kicked on at just the wrong time the second time.

2. You do not need the water pump when hooked up to city water. It makes it's own pressure from the hose.

3. You can use both at the same time if you want the water heated in a hurry, but why waste lp if you have electric?
We usually just leave the water heater on all the time, cause if you forget to turn it on, you have to wait about 15-20 minutes for hot water.

4. We use the blue stuff in our black tank and usually just use 1 small bottle per tank full...

5. Are you talking about the chains or the wiring harness?

6. We've been using charcoal...May try a Weber Q one of these days, but for now we're using an Aussie Charcoal grill that we found accidentally at Home Depot for $49.99...was bummed when I saw it there a month later for $24.99







We really like it!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Well, just got back in time to watch some football and wanted tho throw out some quick notes about out first trip on the OB 23RS.
> 
> Our first trip was GREAT...wow what a difference from Tent and POP-UP Camping. Trip was short, Just the weekend and about 1.5 hours south to Key Largo. (Live in Miami). Water was great and we saw plenty of fish snorkeling.
> Congrats on a great first trip with your Outback!
> ...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Gald you had a good trip. SOunds like some pretty normal questions. You have received some good responses.
Travel safe!


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------

